# Amplificador Behringer EP 2500 con problemas



## cgmelectro (Nov 17, 2012)

Hola: tengo que reparar esta potencia. La falla es que entrega 8 V de continua en una de las salidas. Estuve haciendo algunas mediciones y encontré que la fuente simétrica presenta diferencias de tensión entre sus ramas. Esto sucede sólo en el canal afectado. Aclaro que cada canal tiene su fuente independiente. La fuente consta simplemente de un transformador y de puentes rectificadores los cuales ya revisé. Des ya muchas gracias, 

Carlos


----------



## cgmelectro (Nov 20, 2012)

Hola: Quería comentar que logré reparar esta potencia. Tenía 8V de continua en un canal. El problema lo ocasionaba un capacitor de montaje superficial, el C84 de 27 pf, que se encontraba resistivo. Gracias de todos modos.

Carlos


----------



## juancacho (Nov 27, 2012)

Sres tecnico tengo una potencia marca :euro power. Modelo:ep2500 y en las salida tengo unas resistencia de o,22x5w ceramico y otros de 22x5w entonces estioy con la dudas que resistencia van esta potencia ya tuvo en mano de otro tecnico y la verdad tengo que ponerle el resistor que va.desde ya muchas gracias


----------



## blanko001 (Nov 27, 2012)

Deben ser las resistencias que van conectadas a los emisores de los transistores de potencia en los amplificadores de audio. Estas resistencias deben ser de baja impedancia para no quemar los transistores, por ende deben ser de 0.22 Ohm, sin embargo lo mejor es ver un diagrama y como minimo una foto del circuito y la referencia de los transistores de potencia. Solo es una primera apreciación pero no es sufuciente para que siquiera lo intentes con las resistencias de 0.22, puedes dañar tu audio si no estás seguro.


----------



## nasaserna (Nov 27, 2012)

Buenas Noches te comento que no es un amplificador cualquiera es marca Behringer y su modelo es Europower EP2500 con la bobadita de 1200WRMS a 2Ω por canal.

http://www.behringer.com/EN/Products/EP2500.aspx



esta es de un modelo de mucho menos potencia, pero de cicuito similar, varía el voltaje de alimentación y la cantidad de transistores, necesitamos algo parecido para opinar
Ver el archivo adjunto 84249


----------



## Rodrigo Eduardo (Dic 25, 2012)

El problema es el s*i*g*uien*te... Al encender el power, salta el automatico de proteccion del tablero al cual esta enchufado... En cierto momento, enciende, el canal uno muestra señales de actividad, led de señal encendido constantemente... LED de clip encendido constantemente... El canal dos no muestra problemas... Lo revise y a simple vista no tiene nada raro... Cables desprendidos... Basura contactando componentes... Señales de componente quemado... Nada...
Alguien sabe que podria ser....


----------



## Ratmayor (Ene 1, 2013)

Generalmente, en esos equipos pasa cuando:

1) Se le vá la tensión de alimentación a los amplificadores operacionales.

2) Un driver ó final en corto.

3) Recordando que se trata de un amplificador Clase H, probablemente algun impulsor está en corto.

Nada más me queda decir, que como mensionan los compañeros, es necesario que publiques la mayor información posible para poder ayudarte.

Saludos...


----------



## maranathavictoria (Feb 14, 2013)

Estoy reparando un amplificador modelo ep 2500 de Behringer, el problema inicial era que saltaba su fusible de protección, descubrí que uno de los puentes rectificadores estaba en corto, lo reemplacé y el amplificador  funciona pero lo que observo es que uno de los canales toma demasiada temperatura.

A pesar de amplificar en forma normal, es decir que no distorsion, al revisar de nuevo detecto un transistor mosfet en la linea de alimentación negativa en corto , un zener de 12 volt que es el que estabiliza la tensión para el comparador lm 311 el cual también reemplace, ahora donde antes tenía 110 volts tengo 53 volt, es decir que el comparador trabaja sin problemas, pero dejando el amplificador incluso sin señal noto un calentamiento gradual, aunque ya no cómo antes.

Revisé todos los transistores de la etapa, diodos , componentes de superficie, pero no puedo dar con la falla, agradecería  la  asesoría de algún colega al que le haya sucedido lo mismo, o quien pueda darme una idea sobre lo que podría estar fallando, desde ya muy agradecido por su valiosa ayuda.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 14, 2013)

Puede estar demasiado alto el Bias.

D32 y D33 no los cambiaste no ? Deben estar en contacto con el disipador


----------



## Ratmayor (Feb 14, 2013)

A veces los 50N06 se ponen en corto y el amplificador calienta porque trabaja al maximo, considerando que es un amplificador clase H...


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 14, 2013)

Pero dice que le cambió inyectores y ahora tiene 53 en vez de 110


----------



## Ratmayor (Feb 14, 2013)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Pero dice que le cambió inyectores y ahora tiene 53 en vez de 110


 raro... habría que saber con cual mosfet hizo el reemplazo, yo he usado el IRFZ44  si usas el mosfet "Que no es" debes reajustar el IDLE


----------



## maranathavictoria (Feb 16, 2013)

Le coloqué irfz 48 y cómo mencioné antes me llama la atención porque medí todo comparándolo con el canal que estaba funcionando bien, pero no puedo dar con la falla, lo que no entiendo es por que es necesario reajustar cuando uno cambia este mosfet, ya que las tensiones son identicas en las dos placas.


----------



## Ratmayor (Feb 16, 2013)

Lo que sucede es que no todos los mosfet se comportan igual, talvez tu tester no lo detecte, pero es posible que hay diminutas variaciones que pueden hacer que el amplificador de desajuste..., mide la tensión que hay en las bases de los drivers con respecto al otro canal para estár más seguros...


----------



## mag1981 (Abr 3, 2017)

Buen dia foro, soy nuevo en este sitio y queria acudir a ustedes para reparar un EP2500.
El mismo vino con el sintoma de que se quemaron los canales y al parecer fue por sobre carga y me dijeron *que* cay*ó* un poco de agua.
La cuestion es que empe*cé* por el canal 2 al cual ya reemplace 4 A1943 mas un 50n06 a su vez encontre las resistencia de Emisior abiertas ( no reemplac*é* ), al probar noto que no hay tensi*ó*n presentre en dichos Q pero si en los complementarios (5200). Eso por una lado, la otra cosa que me llamo la atenci*ó*n fue que los capa*citores* de 12000mf se escuchan como que tienen algo suelto por dentro ( es normal??), deduzco que la pote*ncia* tiene sus años y que estos capa*citores* ya deben estar malo*s*.
Otro s*í*ntoma es que ya vino con los Led rojos encendidos.
Al trabajar con lampara en serie el canal 2 no enciende el bombillo pero si enciende al conectar el canal 1, o*_*sea canal 2 no tiene corto..
Me podr*í*an ayudar a repararlo, desde ya muchs gracias *,* saludos desde Posadas-Argentina. ...


----------



## moonwalker (Abr 3, 2017)

hola Mag; Bienvenido al Foro; bueno tambien no hace mucho estuve reparando una potencia parecida EP4000 de Behringer (pienso que es muy similar) y ocurrió algo parecido a lo que describes: Transistores en corto, resistencia de emisor abiertas, y resistencias de 22 ohmios de base abiertas también. Debes reemplazar los transistores malos como también deben cambiarse todas las resistencias de emisor para que puedas tomar las mediciones de voltaje y corriente pertinentes. Si el condensador grande electrolitico grande de fuente suena algo suelto por dentro, cambiarlo ya que estaría averiado. Estas etapas cuando fallan, lo hacen de una manera múltiple asi que debes ser paciente y Analítico. Lo del clip encendido podría haberse ocasionado una falla en el diferencial buffer basado por un opamp 4580 (estos modelos usan ese) ó por fallas en la misma fuente de poder. Haz los reemplazos que te sugerí Primeramente y vamos paso a paso. Dios te bendiga


----------



## mag1981 (Abr 3, 2017)

Gracias Moon!! ayer estuve leyendo tus comentarios l*os* cual*es* me va *a *ayudar mucho, respecto a los capa*citores* hay tensión presente y *es* igual*es* en los 4, pienso *que* una vez reparado el canal veré si tengo ruido en la salida, otra cosa es que tengo obviamente valor de *offset , * algo así 450 mv aprox..seguiré con el canal y luego veré el otro...


----------



## moonwalker (Abr 3, 2017)

hola Mg; una tensión de 450mV en la salida del amplificador representa un nivel de voltaje Offset muy elevado por lo que se activaría el circuito de protección mute cancelando la tensión de alimentación para el opamp 4580. Debes hacer los reemplazos de las resistencias abiertas y tomar notas de las tensiones +VCC -VCC respecto a GND y comentar. Saludos


----------



## mag1981 (Abr 5, 2017)

Bueno* ,* voy a reemplazar las resis*tencias* de emisor y respecto a la resis*tencias* de 22 ohms solo tiene 1, paso a seguir una vez cambiado?? Medición de voltaje en los Q y en los operacionales no ?

Al momento de reemplazar las resistencias , si a la salida detecto algun valor de tensión que seria la causa??


----------



## moonwalker (Abr 5, 2017)

vamos por paso Mag; cambias las resistencia de 5 watts abiertas como también cualquier otra resistencia que lo esté; verifica los transistores impulsores o  driver que manejan los transistores de salida. Dios tebendiga


----------



## mag1981 (Abr 5, 2017)

Bueno moon le paso los datos obtenidos:
T1 Vbc 39.9  Vbe 00.5
T2 Vbc 39.9  Vbe 00.5
T3 Vbc 39.7  Vbe 00.5
T4 Vbc 39.8  Vbe 00.5
T9 ( mj15032 ) Vbc 38.6  Vbe 00.6
De T1 a T4 corresponde a los 1943.

T5  Vbc 38.6 Vbe 00.0
T6  Vbc 38.1 Vbe 00.0
T7  Vbc 38.5 Vbe 00.0
T8  Vbc 38.5 Vbe 00.0
T11 (mj15033) Vbc 43.7  Vbe 04.8
De T5 a T8 corresponde a los 5200.

T10 (50N06) Vbc 34.2 Vbe 01.7
Los voltajes de los capacitores grandes arrojan 38.8 los 4.


----------



## moonwalker (Abr 7, 2017)

hola Mag; puesto que no tengo plano no te podría ayudar al cien pero Sí me gustaría que enviaras las mediciones básicas como: La tensión de alimentación +VCC -VCC en los condensadores gordos de fuente;  Tensión correcta de +15 -15V en el amplificador operacional 4580 y tensión DC de salida


----------



## mag1981 (Abr 7, 2017)

Te puedo facilitar el esquema así me ayudas?? El voltaje en los capacitores es de 38.8 en los 4. No medi en el 4580. Pero en los driver que manejan los transistores de potencia no coinciden.


----------



## mag1981 (Abr 8, 2017)

Bueno moon te dejo los datos:
dc de salida 0.75v
tension en los capacitores 38v aproximadamente.
ic4 (4580) en pin 4 hay 0.74v y en pin 8 hay 7v
ic6 (4580) en pin 4 hay 0v y en pin 8 hay 6.5v
Aprovecho y te dejo las tension del LM311 comparador:
ic2 +Vcc 62.6    -Vcc 52.7
ic3 +Vcc53.1     -Vcc 65
A todo esto te comento que meti la pata cuando estaba midiendo tension en un driver de los transistores de salida e hice un corto con las puntas del tester y las tensiones en los transistores 1943 se disparo a 62v siendo que antes habia 38v. Que pudo haberse dañado?? El cooler bajo un poco sus revoluciones cuando ocurrio esto.


----------



## mag1981 (Abr 8, 2017)

Moon sabe que no me cierran los voltajes de la fuente, el diagrama dice +-100 y +-50 y me da por debajo de esos valores.


----------



## moonwalker (Abr 8, 2017)

hola Mag; Bueno ya con esas medidas que me diste bueno hay fallas eminentes! Los 0.75 voltios en la salida muestra que hay continua en la misma; Hay un desbalance grave en los operacionales 4580 ya que apuntas que en el pin 4 hay 0 voltios mientras en el pin 8 hay 7 voltios. No creo que este actuando la proteccion mute para cancelar dichas subtensiones; colega, al hacer el corto podrias haber dañado un driver, debes chequear.. Según lo que describes hay tensiones de +/-100V y +/-50V por lo que seria el amplificador clase H. Hay 4 condensadores grandes por lo que debemos medir las tensiones respecto a GND. Toma la punta negra del tester y dejala fija en un puntp de GND y con la punta roja vas comprobando las tensiones +HV -HV y +LV -L. Ubicate en los diferentes conectores que llevan estos voltajes desde la tarjeta del puente rectificador hacia la tarjeta principal. toma nota y comenta. en prueba de continuidad, colocas las puntas del tester entre GND y  y pin 8 del 4580: GND-pin 4 del 4580 para conocer si hay



continuidad o baja resistencia comprobando algún corto.. Paciencia colega, no hace mucho me combatí con la ep4000 de Behringer y fue la paciencia después de Dios lo que me ayudó. saludos


----------



## mag1981 (Abr 9, 2017)

Si moon es paciencia con este amplificador, sabes que el ep4000 es casi lo mismo.
Tomo esos voltajes y comento desde ya muchas gracias por la atención. Te comento que estoy viendo el canal 2 y luego seguiré con el canal 1.


----------



## Juan Jose (Abr 9, 2017)

Hola. Un pequeño aporte para reparar estos amplificadores:
1 - PACIENCIA es primordial, lo que toques mal se quema y tienes mas cosas que reparar. 
2 - Lo primero que hay que asegurarse que funciona bien es LA FUENTE DE ALIMENTACIÓN. 
Sin las tensiones correctas en la salida de la fuente NO puedes saber que falla si la etapa de potencia o todo. 
3 - Luego de a un canal por vez vas reparando la unidad. Tienes que SI O SI medir todos los componentes pasivos y TODOS los componentes activos. 
4 - para probar SIEMPRE lampara serie con la alimentación de CA del transformador. 

Les adjunto el manual de 3 hojas donde está la fuente de alimentación también. 
 _ https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/351263/ _

saludos y suerte!
Juan José.


----------



## mag1981 (Abr 9, 2017)

Ya tengo el esquema Juan José pero gracias de todos modos. Si voy a empezar por la fuente. Los diodos rectificadores los medi en el chasis y los 4 se encuentran bien, alguna sugerencia?


----------



## Juan Jose (Abr 9, 2017)

y mira, yo en primer lugar desconecto el transformador de potencia y verifico TODAS las tensiones. 
Luego conecto solamente la placa de la fuente y verifico que salen las tensiones tal cual el diagrama (OJO los capacitores están en los amplificadores o sea no vas a medir los VCC tal cual los rail de alimentación) 

Luego conecto solamente el canal 2 (que aparentemente funciona o por lo menos no prende la lámpara serie) y verifico que el mismo trabaje correctamente. Si esto es así, ya tiene para comparar tensiones entre amplificadores. 

Del canal 1 (El canal que se mojó) hay que REVISARLO COMPLETAMENTE. Los capacitores electrolíticos de 12Mf hay que cambiarlos los cuatro. Los tr de salida y las R de emisor debes cambiarlos TODOS. Los IC de conmutación de tensiones y el IC de protección hay que cambiarlos (valen nada y te pueden complicar la vida). 

A y no olvides, están con una potencia que trabaja a +- 100 vcc o sea, NO HA ERRORES ACÁ. 

saludos y suerte. 

PD sube fotos de las placas, fuente o todo lo que puedas, siempre N ojos ven mas que 2!!


----------



## moonwalker (Abr 9, 2017)

Muchos sostienen que estos condensadores electroliticos de fuente que usan estos amplificadores de la serie EP son de mala calidad ya que se degradan rapidamente, son de la marca Decon. Lo meejor sería verificarlos con un capacimetro, no? por estos lares dichos condensadores cuestan una fortuna  si cambiamos todos.. Mag, en el buscador coloca: amplificador Behringer Europower Ep4000 reparacion y te conseguiras con el tema que abrí para la reparación de dicho: Descripcion de fallas, Tips, sugerencias, procedimientos y soluciones a las multiples fallas.


----------



## mag1981 (Abr 9, 2017)

Moon tu tips lo había leido porque me sucede algo parecido, pero voy a empezar desde cero empezando por la fuente. Tema capacitores cuestan 250pesos y cambiar todos ya suma bastante el presupuesto y eso debería hablarlo con el dueño, de todas formas el amplificador cuesta al rededor de 14 mil pesos osea sigue siendo barato.
Pero como dije empiezo desde fuente y voy a trabajar con el canal 2 primero.
Como dijiste jose Luis los VCC ya debo medirlos sobre los capacitores grandes suponiendo que el trafo éste óptimo la plaqueta donde se alojan los puentes rectificadores.


----------



## mag1981 (Abr 12, 2017)

Buenas, Moon le dejo los voltajes de los capacitores grandes:
c21 61v
c22 32v
c35 29.4v
c36 00.8v
En c21 y c22 deberia existir  +-110 por esquema y en c35 y c36 debe existir +-55.
Respecto al 4580 el ic4 entre gnd pin 4 arroja 650 y en pin 8 arroja 1355.
El ic6 4580 entre gnd y pin 4 arroja CORTO y en pin 8 arroja 993.
Aclaro que utilice el disipador como GND dado a que el colector de los transistores emplea dicho disipador como GND.


----------



## moonwalker (Abr 13, 2017)

hola Mag; Vamos a probar la fuente independientemente de todo. trata de aislar los transistores de salida, los Mosfets de conmutacion y los diodos MUR; remueve de la placa el integrado 4580 ya que si dices que si tienen continuidad entre GND y pin 4 (negativo) es porque debe estar en corto; comprobar mas componentes dentro de la placa; ya que hayas hecho eso, entonces comprueba la fuente; las caidas de voltajes en la fuente indican un sobreconsumo (corto) dentro de las cargas ó fallas en uno o más condensadores electroliticos de fuente; Las medidas de voltajes indican fallas multiples (nada raro en estos amplificadores) ya sea en fuente ó en circuito de pre y amplificación y también protección.


----------



## mag1981 (Abr 17, 2017)

Con respecto de aislar queres que los remueva a los transistores de salida y el IC 4580 y luego probar la fuente?? pienso que ese corto que tiene el 4580 puede provocar la caida de tension.


----------



## moonwalker (Abr 17, 2017)

Claro que Si. Si el 4580 posee un corto interno puede causar una caída de tensión en la fuente general especialmente esto podría notarse en el riel negativo ya que dices que hay continuidad de 0 ohmios entre el pin 4 (alimentación -15V) y GND. Retira el integrado y retira todos los transistores de salida que estén malos. También debes chequear los mosfets de conmutación de +/-HV como también los diodos MUR. Debemos construir primero el cimiento y luego se se levanta la casa  por tanto quiero decir que debemos hacer los chequeos en la fuente de poder y cerciorarnos de que esté trabajando correctamente con sus voltajes +110 -110 / +55 -55 VDC



Esta es la dirección del tema que abrí para la reparación de la Behringer Europower EP4000 muy idéntica a la tuya en el que se describen los síntomas, las averías, procedimientos de reparación y descripción de las soluciones. El ultimo post resume todo pero tu sugiero leer todo el tema; Yo se que te ayudará.

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f33/behringer-europower-ep4000-reparacion-147692/index3.html


----------



## mag1981 (Abr 17, 2017)

Los transistores 1943 son nuevos y los 5200 están bien como los diodos mur y transistores de conmutación. Dado a que no tengo herramienta para sacar los 4580 voy acudir a un taller de un amigo. Comento...


----------



## mag1981 (Abr 21, 2017)

Buen dia, estuve midiendo los voltajes alternos del trafo antes de los rectificadores. Todos me arrojan +-40 AC siendo que el Ampli trabaja con +-55 y +-110. En canal 1 encontre un Transistor en corto y los Transistores de potencia y conmutacion estan todos Ok. Voy armar todo el canal de nuevo y ver si levanto el corto. Saludos.


----------



## moonwalker (Abr 24, 2017)

Hola mag  cual fue el transistor que conseguiste en corto? Las mediciones te las voy a enviar junto con el diagrama para que te guíes mejor.


----------



## mag1981 (Abr 24, 2017)

Buenas moon, es un C546B si no mal recuerdo  es el transistor 14. El diagrama lo tengo pero los voltajes de +-55 y +-110 arrojan después de los rectificadores según interpreto. Otra cosita que encontré mal fue que el cooler trabaja con 24vdc y está recibiendo solo 12vdc.


----------



## mag1981 (Jun 29, 2017)

Moon, habrá inconveniente si reemplazo los capacitores de 63 V 12000 uF por unos de 48 V 10000 uF ? Solo por internet consigo los originales.

Pude conseguir de 50 V 10000 uF y había leído que un compañero del foro reemplazó y anduvo bien.


----------



## jhon130296 (May 6, 2018)

cgmelectro dijo:


> Hola: Quería comentar que logré reparar esta potencia. Tenía 8V de continua en un canal. El problema lo ocasionaba un capacitor de montaje superficial, el C84 de 27 pf, que se encontraba resistivo. Gracias de todos modos.
> 
> Carlos


Que es resistivo o como puedes esplicarlo


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 7, 2018)

¿ Que no entendés ? Un capacitor no debe medir resistencia , ya que es un capacitor , si mide resistencia tiene fuga-pérdidas , está pinchado , roto , no sirve más !


----------



## pandacba (May 7, 2018)

jhon130296 dijo:


> Que es resistivo o como puedes esplicarlo


Has oído hablar de los medidores ESR para los capacitores? miden presisamente eso, la resistencia debe ser muy baja, cuando se envejecen o se arruinan suele aumentar su resistencia interna, en tal caso no sirven más.
Por experiencia lo mismo hay que medir su capacidad, porque ha sucedido que se han confiado porque la ESR estaba dentro de lo normal para ese capacitor, pero su capacidad había disminuido a un valor bastante bajo, y no lo cambiaban por que la ESR daba bien, lo conservo para ilustrar al respecto.


----------



## dunelvis (Jun 5, 2019)

Hola amigos tengo este amplificador Behringer que exploto un canal ,sustitui todos los componente dañados y al arrancarlo todo bien pero cuando le doy seal el mosfet de la rama negativa entra en conduccion mucho antes que el de la positiva y a maximo volumen tengo 10V por encima en la rama negativa, revise el mosfet y esta en buen estado al igual que la lm311.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 5, 2019)

El LM311 es un comparador y posiblemente el problema esté relacionado con sus componentes asociados , incluido C85

P.D.: o si cambiaste ambos Mosfet alguno sea mucho mas sensible que el otro , probaste de intercambiarlos de lugar ?


----------



## dunelvis (Jun 5, 2019)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> El LM311 es un comparador y posiblemente el problema esté relacionado con sus componentes asociados , incluido C85
> 
> P.D.: o si cambiaste ambos Mosfet alguno sea mucho mas sensible que el otro , probaste de intercambiarlos de lugar ?


si los intercambie y el problema sigue


----------



## dunelvis (Jun 7, 2019)

encontre cual era el problema la R100 de 150k estaba desvalorizada.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 7, 2019)

Bien  , me imaginaba que andaba por ahí el problema 


DOSMETROS dijo:


> El LM311 es un comparador y posiblemente el problema esté relacionado con sus componentes asociados , incluido C85


----------



## felipe Rodriguez (Abr 27, 2021)

Amplificador Behringer EP 2500 con problemas buenas noches mi problema es que uno de los positivos del equipo me hizo contacto con una fuente de poder que tenia sobre la mesa desde ese momento se escucha muy bajito con ruidos que debo hacer



felipe Rodriguez dijo:


> Amplificador Behringer EP 2500 con problemas buenas noches mi problema es que uno de los positivos del equipo me hizo contacto con una fuente de poder que tenia sobre la mesa desde ese momento se escucha muy bajito con ruidos que debo hacer


----------



## emilio177 (Abr 27, 2021)

felipe Rodriguez dijo:


> uno de los positivos


No entiendo.. a que llamas positivo...  que es?


----------



## DJ T3 (Abr 27, 2021)

felipe Rodriguez dijo:


> que debo hacer


Primero escribir correctamente, tanto el tipo y tamaño de fuente, uso correcto de los signos de puntuacion y el "negrita" dejarlo solo para resaltar.
Segundo, medir todo lo relacionado a la etapa de salida (o entrada si fuese el caso) y volver con todas las mediciones aqui, en caso que NO hayas podido dar con el problema.
Tercero, si lo anterior escapa a tu conocimiento, llevalo a algun tecnico calificado, se manejan tensiones y amperios importantes que pueden dañar tu salud, la de los otros y de los equipos que uses/tengas conectados


----------



## Fogonazo (Abr 28, 2021)

felipe Rodriguez dijo:


> Amplificador Behringer EP 2500 con problemas buenas noches mi problema es que uno de los positivos del equipo me hizo contacto con una fuente de poder que tenia sobre la mesa desde ese momento se escucha muy bajito con ruidos que debo hacer


El empleo de las "Negritas/negrillas" es para resaltar un texto particular, *NO *para escribir todo.

Ahora bien, ¿ Como se te ocurre que mediante los escasos datos que estás aportando se te pueda dar alguna sugerencia ?


----------



## carloncho09 (May 31, 2022)

cgmelectro dijo:


> Hola: Quería comentar que logré reparar esta potencia. Tenía 8V de continua en un canal. El problema lo ocasionaba un capacitor de montaje superficial, el C84 de 27 pf, que se encontraba resistivo. Gracias de todos modos.
> 
> Carlos


Hola carlos, despues de 10 años, tu comentario ayudó a otra persona, me salvaste!!! tenía 7.5volt en una salida, berrié un rato y vi tu respuesta, clavado!!! no tenia los 15 vol en una placa y medí el capacitor C84 y wualaaaa estaba en corto!!! muchas gracias por tu ayudaaa un saludo grandeeeee!!!!


----------

